

Research 2000: Problems in plain sight - bdr
http://www.dailykos.com/story/2010/6/29/169/32552

======
bdr
Followup here: [http://www.dailykos.com/storyonly/2010/6/29/880185/-More-
on-...](http://www.dailykos.com/storyonly/2010/6/29/880185/-More-on-
Research-2000)

------
_delirium
Interesting. Are there are any previous cases of pollsters being sued for
fraud? It does seem like polling fraud is temptingly simple, at least on
topics where a lot of other pollsters exist: just report a randomly perturbed
version of what other pollsters are reporting, save yourself the money of
actually doing the calls, and usually nobody will notice--- if anything, polls
get more scrutiny when they don't match up with others, than when they do.

